
Gamer’s Death Pushes Risks of Live Streaming into View - gagahput3ra
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/15/technology/personaltech/live-streaming-gaming-death.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=c-column-middle-span-region&region=c-column-middle-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region
======
m0rg_
I am sorry to say this but on the contrary... there are no risks of live
streaming. There are plenty of risks of being damn stupid though...

